# Weight Distribution (50/50???)



## legends123 (Sep 29, 2008)

The school i attend recommend using 50/50 weight distribution for stance, wat do ur schools recommend.


----------



## mook jong man (Sep 29, 2008)

Yes in the TST lineage our stance is 50/50 also except when performing the stepping movements in chum kiu where most of the weight is on our back leg .


----------



## Eru IlÃºvatar (Oct 1, 2008)

> Yes in the TST lineage our stance is 50/50 also except when performing the stepping movements in chum kiu where most of the weight is on our back leg .


 
Thats we do too. But when I did EBMAS I was thought that 'all' of the weight should be on the back leg including when pivoting to the sides. Personaly, what I do now makes more sense to me


----------



## mook jong man (Oct 1, 2008)

Eru Ilúvatar;1047853 said:
			
		

> Thats we do too. But when I did EBMAS I was thought that 'all' of the weight should be on the back leg including when pivoting to the sides. Personaly, what I do now makes more sense to me


 
When we pivot our weight remains even over both feet and centered , i think there is a couple of threads already on pivoting and in those you can find out how the different lineages go about pivoting .


----------



## Eru IlÃºvatar (Oct 1, 2008)

> When we pivot our weight remains even over both feet and centered , i think there is a couple of threads already on pivoting and in those you can find out how the different lineages go about pivoting .


 
Yes, as I said thats what we at our WC school do too allthough I was thought diffrently at another WC school I attended years ago.


----------



## geezer (Oct 1, 2008)

Eru Ilúvatar;1047853 said:
			
		

> Thats we do too. But when I did EBMAS I was thought that 'all' of the weight should be on the back leg including when pivoting to the sides. Personaly, what I do now makes more sense to me


 
Yes, that's characteristic of the WT branches diverging from Leung Ting. The rationale is that by shifting your weight you don't just rotate your torso, but also move your trunk laterally to one side and out of your opponent's path. The oft used analogy is that of a bull fighter shifting out of the path of the onrushing bull. It also unweights the extended leg, preventing it from being swept and allowing it to lift and kick without having to shift your body weight and telegraph your intention. This is especially useful in the "advancing-step" position.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Oct 1, 2008)

I like the systems where you are always balancing on one leg.
Sean


----------



## DungHo (Oct 19, 2008)

fromt the way I learned it, it's one leg, fighting is one leg.


----------



## Yoshiyahu (Jan 5, 2009)

*In my lineage Yuen Kay San*

1. Yee Gee Kim Yeung Ma(Weight is 50/50)
2. When you pivot or rotate (Weight is 70/30)
3. Side Stance (Back Leg 70/Front leg 30)

Other Arts or Sytems have a similiar theory

*For instance Hung Ga*
Horse Stance (50/50)
Cat Stance (Back Leg 80 /Front leg 20)
Arrow Stance (Front Leg 70 / Back Leg 30)

*Both systems have:*
The Hanging Horse Stance or Leg Hanging Stance (Standing on one leg)


----------



## Hagakure (Feb 9, 2009)

General fighting side stance for us, is roughly 75%-25% back leg to front leg. Although, again, it's not something we get totally caught up in.


----------



## bs10927 (Feb 10, 2009)

the Jiu Wan branch seems to be the same for weight dist.




Yoshiyahu said:


> *In my lineage Yuen Kay San*
> 
> 1. Yee Gee Kim Yeung Ma(Weight is 50/50)
> 2. When you pivot or rotate (Weight is 70/30)
> ...


----------



## Yoshiyahu (Feb 10, 2009)

Excuse my ignorance...but I never heard of Jiu Wan branch...or they Wing Chun? or another system of fighting?




bs10927 said:


> the Jiu Wan branch seems to be the same for weight dist.


----------



## bs10927 (Feb 10, 2009)

Yoshiyahu said:


> Excuse my ignorance...but I never heard of Jiu Wan branch...or they Wing Chun? or another system of fighting?



another branch of Wing Chun.  I believe Jiu Wan and Ip Man were kung fu brothers


----------



## Eru IlÃºvatar (Feb 10, 2009)

bs10927 said:


> another branch of Wing Chun. I believe Jiu Wan and Ip Man were kung fu brothers


 
Interesting. Do you mind telling us a bit more? Was Jiu Wan a student of Chan Wah Shun or did he come from another lineage? What are the main diffrences from Ip Mans WC?


----------



## seasoned (Feb 10, 2009)

Okinawan GoJu, 50-50 ready stance. This is the only time you are double weighted. Stepping out 70 back 30 forward. Blocking or redirecting is soft with weight carried by opposite side, once contact is made what ever hand is dominant/aggressive, weight is always on opposite side. :asian:


----------



## bs10927 (Feb 10, 2009)

Eru Ilúvatar;1120914 said:
			
		

> Interesting. Do you mind telling us a bit more? Was Jiu Wan a student of Chan Wah Shun or did he come from another lineage? What are the main diffrences from Ip Mans WC?



a student of Chan Wah Shun from what i've read.   don't know what the differences are with Ip Man style.  Still relatively new to Wing Chun.  But maybe if you see clips/info of Jason Lau, Alan Goldberg or Francis Fong, you might be able to tell if there are differences or not.


----------



## Eru IlÃºvatar (Feb 10, 2009)

bs10927 said:


> a student of Chan Wah Shun from what i've read. don't know what the differences are with Ip Man style. Still relatively new to Wing Chun. But maybe if you see clips/info of Jason Lau, Alan Goldberg or Francis Fong, you might be able to tell if there are differences or not.


 
Checking out the videos of the guys you mention I must say your lineage is pretty cool by my standerds. I like how this Jason Lau charecter applys his WC too.


----------



## bs10927 (Feb 10, 2009)

Eru Ilúvatar;1120948 said:
			
		

> Checking out the videos of the guys you mention I must say your lineage is pretty cool by my standerds. I like how this Jason Lau charecter applys his WC too.



thanks.  so far so good.  I like it.  the weight dist was weird to me at first but now I see how it works with shifting/footwork,kicking and keeping your root.


----------



## Yoshiyahu (Feb 11, 2009)

So in short we can all agree that forward bracing stance is 70/30 and Yee Gee Kim Yeung Ma is 50/50


What are some of advantages of fighting with Yee Gee Kim Yeung Ma being 50/50 weight distribution?


----------



## Eru IlÃºvatar (Feb 11, 2009)

> So in short we can all agree that forward bracing stance is 70/30 and Yee Gee Kim Yeung Ma is 50/50


 
Yes, I think that is true for most lineages(more or less) but the bigger diffrences are in pivoting weight distribution. Some keep it 50/50 some do it al the weight on back leg and all the variations in between.


----------



## futsaowingchun (Feb 11, 2009)

In the Fut Sao Wing Chun it's 50/50 in the YJKYM and 50/50 in th eforward horse,but the thing to realize is you can change the weight to any distribution at any time.


----------

